# Worm guy.



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey guys. What is this guy? I sprayed down a tank that had been empty for 2 weeks. Later on I found him on the glass. He's tannish color you can see, with a dark brown to black lateral stripe running the whole length of his body. He was all in all about 1 inch long, though I'm sure it could of stretched farther. I think I've encountered these in the wild before, but nothing in the tank is local.


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Could be a nemertean:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alan.cann/ ... teans.html
The ones commonly seen in vivaria are 1-4 cm long and vary in colour from white through yellow and red to dark brown. They have a characteristic pointed end ("snoot worms") which moves in a distinctive way, sweeping around for prey items. In high humidity, e.g. after spraying, they swarm up the glass.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

That's what it looks like to me. Thanks for finding and showing me that article!
Take care,


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sounds alot like a soil flat worm. Was their a distinct head and was compressed from top to bottom? If so that's most likely what your dealing with. Their pretty harmless and not all that common. 

What you do with it is up to you. Take it out or leave it in. Its unlikely to hurt the frogs or eggs, if its a flat worm. If it not - no telling. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

